# Oh my achey boobs!



## StillFertile

They've been sore off and on since the beginning, but in the last few days they have really blossomed into these lush melony things. And WOW do they ache today! 

Sorry, just needed a quick moan as the OH doesn't really understand lol.


----------



## Creative

mine are going up and down. sore and achey and sometimes really hard llike when you BF and are full, then at other times they are just normal.


----------



## StillFertile

Mine have been doing that as well, but this morning it felt similar to when your milk first comes in. It was painful and distracting!

They are ok now thank god as I have to go in to uni today for a lecture and it's going to be hard enough staying awake without big painful boobs too lol.


----------



## Creative

That's exactly the feeling i've been getting too!
what are you studying?


----------



## Gia7777

Achey boobs were the worst symptom I had in first tri - and boy did they ever hurt!!! And they nearly tripled in size as well. After about 15 weeks they started to feel 'somewhat' normal again.


----------



## suzimc

hang on in there it gets better!x


----------



## Annie77

I had achy boobs with first pregnancy nearly 10 years ago but not with my second or third pregnancies.

My fourth pregnancy was ectopic and my boobs only started to feel a little sore at 6 weeks at which point my hcg was only 900. 

At around 10dpo this time my boobs were agony! When you describe feeling full when breatfeeding - that sums it up totally!! I really felt like I need to feed (not advised now that my kids are 6 & 8) or use a breast pump to get rid of the feeling.
I got my BFP at 13dpo and they continue to be sore. I am wearing AAH bras which is slightly comfier than my usual bra but they are not great for support so i have to remember not to run anywhere!

I am taking the soreness as a good sign - hopefully it means my hcg levels are good.


----------



## StillFertile

Thanks everyone :)

They have not given me any more trouble since that one day. I was feeling rather asymptomatic today until a little while ago when I got hit with a killer wave of nausea. 

Yay for symptoms! :)

Creative~ I'm doing an MSc in biomedical science, but it's really difficult to concentrate when I've become obsessed with this pregnancy. :blush:


----------



## Creative

StillFertile said:


> Thanks everyone :)
> 
> 
> 
> Creative~ I'm doing an MSc in biomedical science, but it's really difficult to concentrate when I've become obsessed with this pregnancy. :blush:

will you be finished before the baby comes along?


----------



## StillFertile

Nope! After exams in May I will be halfway done. If I can stay motivated, and work on doing my project stuff over the summer, I should be able to do a few modules in the spring while on maternity leave. However, you know how sometimes things seem like they are taking a turn? I have a real sense that I won't return to my profession after this baby. So I'm going to take it as it comes.


----------



## LuckyW

Mine hurt like hell today. It also comes and goes for me.



StillFertile said:


> Nope! After exams in May I will be halfway done. If I can stay motivated, and work on doing my project stuff over the summer, I should be able to do a few modules in the spring while on maternity leave. However, you know how sometimes things seem like they are taking a turn? I have a real sense that I won't return to my profession after this baby. So I'm going to take it as it comes.

Interesting. I feel like I'm going to lose my job if I can't start focusing. I just don't care about my work much these days. I just want to think about babies and pregnancy.

Never expected this. Or the super painful boobs.


----------



## skweek35

Oh my at least here I can rant about how archy my bbs are and I wont get the reply of 'but you say that every month!' 
Its nothing like DPO achy bbs! 
LuckyW - I so know what you mean - struggling to focus on work and just want to think about babies and pregnancy!! 
I think for me its a case of I have waited so many years to get to this point that its consuming my entire being!


----------



## LuckyW

skweek35 said:


> Oh my at least here I can rant about how archy my bbs are and I wont get the reply of 'but you say that every month!'
> Its nothing like DPO achy bbs!
> LuckyW - I so know what you mean - struggling to focus on work and just want to think about babies and pregnancy!!
> I think for me its a case of I have waited so many years to get to this point that its consuming my entire being!

The irony is that I put off even considering parenthood for so long because I used to be so career-minded. But now that it looks like motherhood is going to happen, it's pretty hard to care about work.

Tonight instead of working, I shopped online for cribs. I'm only 6 wks along, what the f.


----------



## skweek35

I should be planning lessons for the week, but instead I am procrastinating by checking in on friends FB pages and chatting on here


----------



## StillFertile

Ah look at us. :haha:

I did actually get started on my essay today, AND cleaned half the house. Not sure where this burst of energy I'm feeling today has come from but I'm gonna milk it! :thumbup:


----------



## Creative

StillFertile said:


> Not sure where this burst of energy I'm feeling today has come from but I'm gonna milk it! :thumbup:

perhaps an unfortunate turn of phrase for this thread!:happydance:


----------



## StillFertile

Lol! Good catch!


----------

